# Hydro won't go into neutral



## cpyne (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi All,
I recently was given this tractor and I'm trying to roll out of its current location and on to a trailer to bring home. Unfortunately it seems to be stuck with the hydro engaged. I've tried pulling out the dump valve rod and I can feel that the lever on the hydro is actually moving all the way forward. 

Is there anything that I might be missing here or should the tractor just roll freely now? When I try to move it, I can see the rear wheels are trying to turn in opposite directions.

Any tips for un-sticking this ? 

thanks!
Charlie


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If you pull the rod on the back of the tractor out, it should roll freely. I the gear shifter in neutral and the park brake off? Have you tried rocking the tractor while trying to pull the rod out? 
Just a few thoughts.


----------



## cpyne (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes, brake is off and it's in N. 

I will try rocking and moving the rod in and out tomorrow when i have a helper with me.


----------



## cpyne (Sep 23, 2018)

Rookie error! I had the parking brake on


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

we all learn !!, that is a nice looking rider and should clean up well and best of all, a freebee.


----------

